# GIVING AWAY OUR BEST SELLER! Ostarine(mk-2866) Osta-gain CONTEST



## maniac0614 (Aug 16, 2012)

Osta-gain.com Is giving away 2 Osta-max (mk-2866) So if you have never researched with our Ostarine here is your chance to win one.
[h=1]MK 2866 30ML-30MG[/h]
*NUMBER CONTEST

There will be two winners.

Pick the winning number between 1-500

Only 2 guesses per day!

Contest ends 8/31/12 or untill the winning numbers are guessed!!!*​


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 16, 2012)

299 and 375


----------



## girpy (Aug 16, 2012)

102 and 71


----------



## username13 (Aug 16, 2012)

13 and 23


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 16, 2012)

35 and 32 i will be the winner pick me and i will pimp your stuff out.jk


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 16, 2012)

12 and 21


----------



## longworthb (Aug 16, 2012)

1 and 500


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 16, 2012)

327-4


----------



## jadean (Aug 16, 2012)

224 and 461


----------



## teezhay (Aug 17, 2012)

*343. 

192.*


----------



## S_walker (Aug 17, 2012)

434 178


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 17, 2012)

300-376


----------



## osta-president (Aug 17, 2012)

I didn't win the powerball jackpot, so Osta-Gain is still in business.


----------



## gamma (Aug 17, 2012)

7 -----------257


----------



## jadean (Aug 17, 2012)

16 and 78


----------



## Acee (Aug 17, 2012)

127, 367


----------



## jadean (Aug 18, 2012)

2 and 222


----------



## Thunder46 (Aug 18, 2012)

48 and 56


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 18, 2012)

Acee said:


> 127, 367



Winner,winner!

First winner here lucky number was 127 

PM me your info

There is still another bottle to win so keep on guessing bros!


----------



## Intense (Aug 18, 2012)

95 - 210


----------



## Kagigi (Aug 18, 2012)

672 943


----------



## teezhay (Aug 18, 2012)

443 301


----------



## osta-president (Aug 19, 2012)

127


----------



## jadean (Aug 19, 2012)

269 and 302


----------



## cube789 (Aug 19, 2012)

420
244


----------



## Kagigi (Aug 19, 2012)

264 471


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 19, 2012)

10 & 62
Hope this gets it.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 19, 2012)

312

42


----------



## Acee (Aug 19, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> Winner,winner!
> 
> First winner here lucky number was 127
> 
> ...



PM sent, looking forward to received and trying this


----------



## teezhay (Aug 20, 2012)

12:44 AM where I live, so here goes my guess for 8/20...

*292* & *483*


----------



## Kagigi (Aug 20, 2012)

969 870


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 20, 2012)

11-14


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 20, 2012)

Keep them coming. The no one picked the second number yet!!


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 20, 2012)

303-377


----------



## jadean (Aug 20, 2012)

416 and 107


----------



## username13 (Aug 20, 2012)

44 and 675


----------



## CraigO (Aug 20, 2012)

401 and 233


----------



## jadean (Aug 21, 2012)

188 and 96


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 21, 2012)

bump


----------



## Kagigi (Aug 21, 2012)

756 891


----------



## RickyTicky (Aug 21, 2012)

100, 400


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 21, 2012)

Kagigi said:


> 756 891



Hey brother, I am not sure if you are trying to win or not but you must pick number between 1-500 .


----------



## osta-president (Aug 21, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> Hey brother, I am not sure if you are trying to win or not but you must pick number between 1-500 .



Maniac0614 is a Maniac!


----------



## Intense (Aug 21, 2012)

235 - 482


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 21, 2012)

421-422


----------



## username13 (Aug 21, 2012)

59 and 310


----------



## teezhay (Aug 21, 2012)

356

212


----------



## Kagigi (Aug 22, 2012)

47 232


----------



## teezhay (Aug 22, 2012)

43 


402


----------



## Intense (Aug 22, 2012)

217 - 443


----------



## jadean (Aug 22, 2012)

85 and 411


----------



## username13 (Aug 22, 2012)

67 and 999


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 23, 2012)

360-361


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 23, 2012)

Some of you guys are very close to the winning number. Contest will end soon if no one picks the winning number. It will have to go the person that picked the number closest to the winning number!


----------



## osta-president (Aug 23, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> Some of you guys are very close to the winning number. Contest will end soon if no one picks the winning number. It will have to go the person that picked the number closest to the winning number!



WINNERS must be located/live in the USA. Sorry International guys.


----------



## Resolve (Aug 23, 2012)

202 and 399


----------



## Intense (Aug 23, 2012)

342 - 217


----------



## teezhay (Aug 23, 2012)

331

246


----------



## Resolve (Aug 24, 2012)

375 and 425


----------



## Intense (Aug 24, 2012)

78 - 110


----------



## username13 (Aug 24, 2012)

101 and 444


----------



## jadean (Aug 24, 2012)

49 50


----------



## osta-president (Aug 25, 2012)

Some of you guys are very close...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 25, 2012)

67 22


----------



## Kagigi (Aug 25, 2012)

113 487


----------



## username13 (Aug 25, 2012)

240 and 306


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 25, 2012)

499 and 3


----------



## Intense (Aug 25, 2012)

102 - 44


----------



## Dannie (Aug 25, 2012)

1, 499


----------



## osta-president (Aug 25, 2012)

Some of you guys are not close


----------



## teezhay (Aug 25, 2012)

309

426


----------



## username13 (Aug 26, 2012)

290 and 190


----------



## jadean (Aug 26, 2012)

48 and 52


----------



## Intense (Aug 26, 2012)

51 - 46


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 27, 2012)

WHO WANTS TO WIN THIS??????? Contest ending soon and we still dont have a second winner!Here is your chance bros.


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 27, 2012)

*ALSO DID YOU GUYS KNOW WE ARE HAVING A...................
















BOOOOOOOOOOOM
*SALE

THESE ARE MARKED DOWN 25%-50% OFF

AND GUESS WHAT YOU CAN USE OUR REP CODES TO SAVE AN EXTRA 20% OFF

USE CODES
maniac
or
xandurr
TO SAVE AN EXTRA 20% OFF

SO LETS MAKE THIS BOOM SALE 45%-70% OFF




*Frag 176-191 2MG*



*Thymosin Beta 4 -2mg (TB 500)*



*IGF-1 LR3:Long R3 IGF-1 Receptor Grade 1mg*



*IGF1-DES1 3 1MG*

*OSTA-GAIN.COM*​


----------



## jadean (Aug 28, 2012)

97 and 447


----------



## Resolve (Aug 28, 2012)

230 and 430


----------



## teezhay (Aug 28, 2012)

*423 *

&

*287*

_And if that doesn't work... _

8,756,098,987. Final answer.


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 28, 2012)

153 and 231


----------



## Tonkatough (Aug 28, 2012)

102 & 47


----------



## username13 (Aug 29, 2012)

333 and 300


----------



## Acee (Aug 30, 2012)

Genuine competition, Just received my prize, thanks guys, can any body pm me with dosage details


----------



## Resolve (Aug 30, 2012)

70 and 111


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 30, 2012)

Acee said:


> Genuine competition, Just received my prize, thanks guys, can any body pm me with dosage details



Sending you a PM

Also contest is ending tomorrow 8/31/12. If no one picks the winning number I will have to go with the person that picked the closest to the winning number and he is only off by 1 number!!!


----------



## jadean (Aug 30, 2012)

443 and 445


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 30, 2012)

199-350


----------



## teezhay (Aug 31, 2012)

412

417


----------



## jadean (Aug 31, 2012)

79 and 109


----------



## username13 (Aug 31, 2012)

89 and 277


----------



## tacoman (Aug 31, 2012)

478 and 198


----------



## osta-president (Aug 31, 2012)

Osta-Gain    Tank tops will be here in 1 week. That is right


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 31, 2012)

CalebRM said:


> 235 - 482




Winner! You were the closest to the winning number. The winning number was 481!

PM me with your info buddy!

Also thanks to everyone who participate we will have another contest or maybe even a chance to have your lab rat do a log for us!Stay tuned!


----------



## Kagigi (Sep 1, 2012)

176 593


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 5, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> Winner! You were the closest to the winning number. The winning number was 481!
> 
> PM me with your info buddy!
> 
> Also thanks to everyone who participate we will have another contest or maybe even a chance to have your lab rat do a log for us!Stay tuned!



If calebrm does not PM me claimimg his prize then I will have to give it away to another person.He has up to 48 hours


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 8, 2012)

So it looks like I was not contacted by the second winner to claim his prize so who was the second closest to 481?Send me a pm to claim your prize!


----------



## Resolve (Sep 28, 2012)

Anybody ever claim that?


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 28, 2012)

Resolve said:


> Anybody ever claim that?



Yep tacoman!


----------



## Resolve (Sep 28, 2012)

Well congrats to him.


----------

